# Foods for fertility/Uterus lining?



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi

I am Sarah, I was on the site alot more several years ago when we were ttc through iui then ivf, please feel free to browse my profile etc for the full story but I wont go into it as its toooooo long!!!! 

Anyway moving on we are now match with a tremendous surrogate /friend and are due to commence inseminations v soon.  It is straight surrogacy.  Back in the days when i was ttc conceiving I was up to date on the suitable foods etc to eat for help in conceiving and thickening the womb lining but as time has passed I have put all this info to the back of my mind and could do woth refreshing if anybody can help!!   

Thanks guys

Looking forward to meeting you all and hi to those I already know!


Sarah
xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Sarah, there's a whole board of information here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0

The sticky posts at the top are the most useful. 

 on your new journey.

C~x


----------

